# Dang these things are small! Just got my first set in that I ordered by mail



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

Holy smokes. I was wanting to create a train diorama of a local place with special meaning to me with lots of characters and animals that reflect family and loved ones - but now I'm thinking they'd be so small I could NEVER mod or paint the figures to look how I want...plus I'm old and my eyes are bad and my hands shake. Hmmmm.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Figures and other details are painfully small in N scale. Z is even worse.

You might want to bring up the size to HO. Much easier on the eyes and hands.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes HO and above would be better for things like that. N scale is great if you do not have space but for dioramas it is not.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's another factor that works against N scale...track work must be very exact...just a fractional rail gap can mean 6 or 7 inch (in real terms) break in
the rails...think derails. Might be the right time for a change of mind.


Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

DonR said:


> There's another factor that works against N scale...track work must be very exact...just a fractional rail gap can mean 6 or 7 inch (in real terms) break in
> the rails...think derails. Might be the right time for a change of mind.
> 
> 
> Don


Well, not quite the right time......he just got the N scale set in the mail.....missed it by that much.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, you have discovered the scale dilemma: smaller scales let you get more in the same space, but are harder to see and work with.


----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

I still haven't unwrapped the packaging. Giving it a good think or two.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

When I started building my layout about 8 months ago, I looked at my "available" space and decided to go N scale so that I could get more railroad in that available space. My previous experiences with model railroading many years ago, was with HO scale. I was also shocked at how small things are in the beginning, but I have gotten used to it, mostly, and I am happy to be able to get more out of that available space. But, if you are unsure, then now is the time to make that decision.

Now, a story. The available space was in a room shared with my wife and her sewing machine and stuff. Recently a friend of hers was over and she had some HO stuff hanging around her home that was left behind by her husband when they divorced. I explained that I don't model in HO scale, and explained the available space as the main reason. I almost broke my neck when I did one of those old cartoon "double takes" as my wife says "Oh. I would have moved my sewing machine and stuff upstairs to give you more room if you would have asked me". Queen of the after-the-fact statements, that's my wife. Anyway, there will be no switch to HO. I am settled into N scale and don't mind the tinyness of it anymore. But.....if that railroad needs to expand in the future...I think I know who can be reminded of one of her after-the-fact statements.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

RnR said:


> Holy smokes. I was wanting to create a train diorama of a local place with special meaning to me with lots of characters and animals that reflect family and loved ones - but now I'm thinking they'd be so small I could NEVER mod or paint the figures to look how I want...plus I'm old and my eyes are bad and my hands shake. Hmmmm.


RnR;

I'm old (72) and my eyes and hands don't work like they used to, but I can still paint N-scale figures, and do all the things people do in other scale. However each person is different, I'm not you, & you're not me. For a static diorama where the train doesn't need to run, and you're not trying to show much real estate, a larger scale may be the right choice. The scratchbuilt N-scale train station below is somewhat bigger than a breadbox and it's only 90% of scale size. Modeling that in HO-scale or O-scale would mean dedicating a lot of layout space to just one building.

Good luck with your diorama in the scale of your choice, and please post pics of it.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

So @RnR - what did you get...😈


----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

BigEd said:


> So @RnR - what did you get...😈


I appreciate the replies and pics I ordered an O scale set similar to the N scale I have. I have not opened the N scale set. The O scale will be here on Saturday. I will gaze upon both and imagine...


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Going from N to O scale is like going from a 2 door smart car to a mack truck size wise.😁 
Well you can see the O scale anyways. LOL


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

In O scale, you’re going to need 10 times the space of the N scale setup that you want to build.....


----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> In O scale, you’re going to need 10 times the space of the N scale setup that you want to build.....


I got a whole basement. No worries there.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok set up and ran the N Bachman Roaring Rails set. Yes the small track size and connectors gave these shaking hands problems, but I liked the DCC sounds and controller. However, I also purchased a Kato ES44AC locomotive and it derails every two circuits - is The curve on this intro set too tight? The Kato has six wheels per truck and the Bachman locomotive has 4. And the Kato is noticeably bigger.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Curves probably too tight for 3 axle trucks.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes they are right now. If you expand the set and open up the curves then you should be fine.It comes with a GP40 so that should run fine till you expand.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

bewhole said:


> Going from N to O scale is like going from a 2 door smart car to a mack truck size wise.😁
> Well you can see the O scale anyways. LOL


I like that way of looking at things, I used to drive a Mack and with it having an automatic, cruise, tilt, and others it WAS like a BIG car LOL


----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

SO, after setting up and messing with both systems, I've decided to do a small practice layout in N to get the hand of scenery making and wiring and layout construction design etc. Then build the final product in O with the details and figures and realistic replications when I am comfortable of my abilities.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

RnR said:


> SO, after setting up and messing with both systems, I've decided to do a small practice layout in N to get the hand of scenery making and wiring and layout construction design etc. Then build the final product in O with the details and figures and realistic replications when I am comfortable of my abilities.


RnR;

These files might help you with your first layout, in many years. You might also benefit from the book "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. I covers all the skills you mentioned scenery, layout construction, wiring, etc. plus a lot more. You can order a copy from www.amazon.com 

Good luck & have fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you!



traction fan said:


> RnR;
> 
> These files might help you with your first layout, in many years. You might also benefit from the book "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. I covers all the skills you mentioned scenery, layout construction, wiring, etc. plus a lot more. You can order a copy from www.amazon.com
> 
> ...


----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

UPDATE: Felt like ordering a kit that included all scenery options to learn from would be a good starting point to learn before branching out with my own ideas. Ordered the Scenic Woodlands Scenic Ridge kit as well as various tools and supplies to work with materials as well as the matching Atlas track package. Gathering the pieces and having fun with small rolling stock off ebay. That place is dangerous  All should be in in a week or so. Will try to fit FRISCO stuff in there, since I live along the FRISCO line and my school that I teach in belongs to the FRISCO league of schools, named after the RR.


----------



## RnR (Jan 13, 2021)

I've also ordered a bag of MT couplers to go with some of the variance of couplers on my eBay purchases. How hard can it be to replace a coupler?


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

You have now crossed over to the shark invested waters....how difficult can it be? I have completely given up on certain types - that's how difficult it can get...

More like a can of worms...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

RnR said:


> I've also ordered a bag of MT couplers to go with some of the variance of couplers on my eBay purchases. How hard can it be to replace a coupler?


RnR;

The degree of difficulty in replacing couplers varies considerably with the type of car or locomotive, and the couplers used. By far the easiest way to replace the couplers on cars with truck-mounted couplers is to replace the entire truck assemblies with Micro-Trains trucks with their couplers attached. The file I sent you "A lot about couplers" has more information on the subject. The file below, "Tips for handling small parts" has info on the special tools available to make coupler assembly and mounting easier. The photos show two of these tools, a locomotive/car cradle and an Optivisor. In any case changing from one N-scale coupler to another will be easier than assembling Z-scale couplers! Been there, done that. 

Good Luck;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------

